# Ordered 357 conversion barrel for XD40Mod 2 4"



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I own a 4" XD357 and like it, that barrel will fit my Mod 2 so this is kind of redundant. My XD357 barrel is regular steel, black in color and the new on (Storm Lake) is Stainless Steel and silver. Hopefully the accuracy will be as good, can't get much better, the why I like 357 Sig.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I did get the barrel and as I have already fired 350-400 rounds of 40 with this gun I put the new barrel in, fit was fine and since this gun is a Bi-Tone the SS is close to the slides color. I need to add it to my 'Shoot it' list.


----------

